# Wow!



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Go to the lake and get away from the internet a few days and come back to see a couple of ..... uuhhh.... interesting threads, one was already closed. Oh well I don't have anything to add to either post just to say I can't seem to leave you guys alone for a few days and expect you to play nice

So I will just post a couple of pics of the mother Great Horned owl and her owlet that she raised in my front lawn pine tree.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thx for sharing. Haven't seen one in years. I've spent countless nights at one of my favorite campsites watch Mexican Spotted Owls but not Great Horned.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

How was the fishing? 

Way cool pics. We had a screech owl in the neighbors tree a few weeks ago, but it was too dark for a pic.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Catherder said:


> How was the fishing?
> 
> Way cool pics. We had a screech owl in the neighbors tree a few weeks ago, but it was too dark for a pic.


Fair, went to Fish Lake rented a pontoon for a couple of days, more of a guide for the family than a fisherman this trip, I did have one snap my 6 lb fluorocarbon like it was toilet paper, so quick it didn't even start to pull the drag. Was jigging a school of splake. Everyone caught a few, my daughter was catching pretty constant.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

We have the great horned owls quite often, they have become residents in our trees. Lots of pellets and now with the baby a lot of dead critters on the lawn. The nest is in one of our pine trees and pretty hidden but when the owlet got too big for the nest she move it over to the large poplar trees


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool pics, bowgy, but what does this have to do with the equal treatment of the trans community or the buggering of dead critters? Try to stay on topic!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Cool pics, bowgy, but what does this have to do with the equal treatment of the trans community or the buggering of dead critters? Try to stay on topic!


I will try to make it more clear what I have to say about those things.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Cool pics, bowgy, but what does this have to do with the equal treatment of the trans community or the buggering of dead critters? Try to stay on topic!


Priceless!
I just spewed popcicle in the pool!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

MrShane said:


> Priceless!
> I just spewed popcicle in the pool!!


I spewed margarita..... that's abuse. 
Had just finished playing golf. 
I'm celebrating 4 straight really good doctors appointments in the last 2 weeks !!
They even cancelled my chemical treatments that were scheduled for next month !!
Huntsman Center kicked me out for the next 6 months about my prostate crap. And St George cancer center kicked me out for 4 months for my bladder cancer after my scope yesterday...... 😎 

I'm in a great mood !!
And I played a good game of golf this afternoon. 

Life is good 😊


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> I spewed margarita..... that's abuse.
> Had just finished playing golf.
> I'm celebrating 4 straight really good doctors appointments in the last 2 weeks !!
> They even cancelled my chemical treatments that were scheduled for next month !!
> ...


Congrats, 2 full! While we are sharing positive news my wife and I have both been offered new jobs that will elevate our current status a fair bit. My wife will be working in the same industry, but for a different agency with about an 18.5% salary increase. I am taking another position in my same company for about a 25% pay increase and trading a grunt job for an air conditioned office job with banker hours and all major holidays off. I'm about to pick up some Chinese to take home. Might have to tip a glass as well!


----------



## lifesshort (Apr 3, 2017)

2full said:


> I spewed margarita..... that's abuse.
> Had just finished playing golf.
> I'm celebrating 4 straight really good doctors appointments in the last 2 weeks !!
> They even cancelled my chemical treatments that were scheduled for next month !!
> ...


That is great news other than having to play golf. Congrats


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the great news 2full and CCG!!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

What CPAjeff said, that is awesome news guys.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Congrats, 2 full! While we are sharing positive news my wife and I have both been offered new jobs that will elevate our current status a fair bit. My wife will be working in the same industry, but for a different agency with about an 18.5% salary increase. I am taking another position in my same company for about a 25% pay increase and trading a grunt job for an air conditioned office job with banker hours and all major holidays off. I'm about to pick up some Chinese to take home. Might have to tip a glass as well!


Did the Chinese put up a fight as you tried to pick them up.haha


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MrShane said:


> Did the Chinese put up a fight as you tried to pick them up.haha


I was trying to concoct something clever to reply with, but as to not risk violating any forum rules I will just say that the mu shu pork, sesame chicken, egg rolls and crab rangoon really hit the spot!


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I was trying to concoct something clever to reply with, but as to not risk violating any forum rules I will just say that the mu shu pork, sesame chicken, egg rolls and crab rangoon really hit the spot!


Yes, be veddy veddy careful or someone on this forum will report you.
Oops, I did it again…..


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MrShane said:


> Yes, be veddy veddy careful or someone on this forum will report you.
> Oops, I did it again…..


That's just wong.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Good 'ol Elmer Fudd is one of my top 5 favorite cartoon characters of all time.
Wiley and Road Runner are my #1.
(I have a Road Runner, so I'm biased)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy days 2full and CCG!!


----------

